# looking info on jobs



## G mann (Mar 20, 2008)

Is there anyone out there who has moved to spain and have not yet learned the lingo and been able to find work I know it would help getting a better job knowing the lingo but would like to hear peoples experiences and know if they have got by ok. Just you hear more and more people saying that the english language is spoken alot more over there now, will be moving out to Benidorm next year with wife and 1 boy aged 8 will have a good bit of savings so would,nt have to worry about getting jobs for a while but any info would be very grateful thanx Glenn


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm half looking for work and dont speak the language, to be honest its gonna be years before I can speak the language well enough to get a decent job. At the moment I'm looking into working in expat nursing homes or some kind of care work with elderly ex pats - the pay isnt good, but it would be nice just to do something.

Interestingly, we had to have a plumber (drain unblocker!) out yesterday, he was english, has lived here for seven years and doesnt really speak spanish to any great extend. I think he has a fair bit of work and from the ammount he's charged our landlord, he's doing ok financially!! That said, from what I saw him do, he earnt every cent!! So i guess it can be done

Jo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you don't speak the local language, you are more or less limited to jobs in the tourist areas, or working with and for those in the expat community. Even then, there is the issue of meeting local standards and filings for social security and taxes in order to be completely "street legal."

It's a risk. If you find a job where your employer speaks your language and can be trusted to set you up legally, you're in great shape. If your employer is hiring you under the table, you could wind up in trouble. But if you're trying to go into business for yourself you'll have to deal with the local bureaucracy in the local language for such things as VAT, taxes and national insurances.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## G mann (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks again for the reply,s just I dont think I would be very good at learning the langauge I think it would take me forever as well we were,nt really sure what to do buy a business or just try and get any sort of work just to tie us over I look through the costablanca news all the time and see some jobs on offer that you dont need any spanish I know there not great jobs but some dont sound to bad any more info on this issue or any advice any,1 can offer to a young family moving out would be very grateful thanks again g mann


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres loads of sruff to know, but for now, my top tips would be:

Dont think that coming here is the easy option, its not cheaper than the UK, its not easier than the UK, its having the same ecconomical problems as the UK and the weather doesnt make it all better.... and beware of estate/letting agents who want money up front - they're all desperate at the mo!!

Jo


----------

